# شرح مفصل لانواع الحساسات



## tabet2020 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

هذا البحث هو نتيجة سهر ليالي وتعبت عشان اكمله ومتمني من الجميع انهم يستفيدو منه مثلما استفدت انا به


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (5 أكتوبر 2009)

البحث رائع وأعانك الله ياهندسه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaher11122 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع*


----------



## أسطورة الكهرباء (6 أكتوبر 2009)

أول الغيث أمطار غزيرة يا tabet2020 ودمت ذخرا للمنتدى


----------



## البــ ع ــد الثالث (7 أكتوبر 2009)

أكثر من ........... رائع​


----------



## elleader (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## soos am (8 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## اابوصلاح (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## B2000 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك واعانك على الخير دائما"


----------



## laithsamara (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جارى التنزيل .......
جزيت خيرا


----------



## **المتألق** (1 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل .. بورك فيك ...
حبذا لو أكرمتنا بالمصادر التي استقيت منها هذا البحث الرائع..
وجزاك الله خيراً..


----------



## كريم يونس (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى لك التوفيق في مستقبلك العلمي


----------



## المحقق الهندسي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك وبجهودك العظيمة التي اخرجت هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## المجد للإسلام (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بوركت وبارك الله جهدك ​


----------



## ياسر الشعار (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وإلى الأمام


----------



## عبدو16 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا..... بارك الله فيك


----------



## معاذفوزي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مسك الحياة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا

كنت في أشد الحاجة لهذا البحث


----------



## yasser rbg (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hhfifa (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد بجد اكثر من رائع


----------



## mecax (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم*


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وازدك علما نافعا... مع الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## yosief soliman (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shiko2007 (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك


----------



## mustafa' (12 فبراير 2011)

روعة مشكور


----------



## noureddine100 (13 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم*


----------



## AmrShafay (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## mgcv (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## AHMED.FA (19 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله لك وزادك من علمه


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 يوليو 2011)

thankxxx


----------



## mawj.engineer (19 يوليو 2011)

_بارك الله فيك اخي_


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على كل حرف كتبته
في هذا البحث الرائع والشامل والمُتكامل

وجعل ما كتبته في موازين أعمالك يوم
القيامة يَ "" ررَبْ .. =)

تحياتي لكْ ^^"


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (27 يوليو 2011)

الله يفتحها عليك أخوي


----------



## venus111_eng (25 أغسطس 2011)

_*thanks*_


----------



## aryamayhm (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير واثابك الجنة يارب


----------



## badawi2 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسافـــر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

رزقك الله الجنة


----------



## md beida (26 أكتوبر 2012)

لم يذهب سهرك وتعبك بلا فائدة 
الله يكون فعونك


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (2 نوفمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك​الله​كل خير 
جاري التحميل​


----------



## محمود العثماني (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ياأخي أنا فتحت حسا منذو يومين وما أعرف ليش هذا الصلف من الأدارة


----------



## amjaddj (5 نوفمبر 2012)

عاشت ايدك جاري التحميل


----------



## mirage23 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## يحياوي313 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرااا وبارك الله فيك ونفعنا بك*​


----------



## زاهري (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع*


----------



## ahmedshiko (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## islamhelmy (1 يناير 2013)

جزيييييييييييييييييييييييل الشكر


----------



## المهندس ابو عمرو (19 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخي


----------



## bishoyzareef (21 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## aboamr007 (26 مارس 2013)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## saddekoo9 (23 أبريل 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## سر الابتسامه (7 يونيو 2013)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## سر الابتسامه (7 يونيو 2013)

ارجو منك المساعده في احترت في نوع الحساس الذي ساستخدمه في تطبيق هذه الدائره سارفق الرابط بعد قليل


----------



## فالوقى سر (16 يونيو 2013)

ابحث عن نظام حساسات تستعمل فى كراجات السيارت متعدد الطوابق


----------



## هيشو منسي (23 يونيو 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود الراثع


----------



## muhandescivil (10 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## راما المصرية (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عمر قفش (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير ابدعت


----------



## al-senator (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كُل خير


----------



## inglaid (1 يونيو 2014)

مشكور أخي


----------



## عمر طلعت (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## alli-2222 (15 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mabaenerga (24 ديسمبر 2014)

:77: شكرااا اخي


----------



## mabaenerga (24 ديسمبر 2014)

:59: شكرا اخي ^^


----------



## ayman alshihri (5 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mohammedzeinhom (6 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad_srs (25 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## montajb (2 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ربحي (23 يونيو 2015)

شكراً اخي ,, جهد رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elmuthana algaali (7 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان احتاج لمشروع باستخدام مايكروبرسسر8085 ومع توضيح خريطة التدفق ومشكورين


----------



## alaa_1 (1 نوفمبر 2017)

بارك الله بيك استاذ


----------



## ابومازن1 (4 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرا


----------



## ابومازن1 (4 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابومازن1 (4 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكور


----------



## سالم عدن (13 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (18 ديسمبر 2017)

جهودكم مشكورة.. كل التقدم والنجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## ريحانة ابيها (5 مارس 2018)

تعد الحشرات من اكثر الاعداء للانسان داخل المنزل و التى تجعله يشعر بالضيق و الخوف من الامراض و التى غالبا ما تنتشر بسبب تواجد الحشرات بخلاف الضرر الشديد الئي يحدث نتيجة لتواجد بعض انواع الحشرات الشديدة الخطورة 


و للتخلص من تلك الحشرات نهائيا من المنزل لابد من ان تبحث وراء السبب الذي ادى الى ظهور تلك الحشرات بالمنزل و تاريخ تواجدها و الاماكن التى يكثر انتشارها بها لتحديد الاماكن التى غالبا ما تختبئ به و هو ما يساعد بشكل كبير على التخلص منها بالاضافة الى اختيار المبيد المناسب 


يوجد بعض الانواع من المبيدات و التى تختلف حسب بعض العوامل بلد الصنع و المعروف ان المبيدات الالمانية هى افضلها على الاطلاق و من حيث قدرتها القوية على الفتك بتلك الحشرات و القوم لتلك المبيدات سواء سائلة او زيتية او ضبابية و غيرها من الانواع و التى تحتاج الى يد خبيرة لابادة الحشرات المختلفة 


تختلف بعض المبيدات فى طريقة الاستخدام و قد تحتاج الى اجعزه مختصة برش تلك المبيدات بسهولة اكثر و على اكبر مساحة ممكنه و الوصول الى اضيق الاماكن و هو ما توفرة الاجهزه الخاصة برش المبيد و التى تعطى نتائج افضل فى الايادة و غالبا ما تستخدم على ايد ذات خبرة فى رش المبيدات و القضاء على الحشرات و مكافحتها بالطريقة الصحيحة 


تتواجد الكثير من الحشرات التى تتواجد بالمنازل منها ما نشعر بة و نراه و منها ما هو صغير للغاية قد لا تراه بالعين المجردة و هو ما يجعل من ضرورة التعرف على تلك الحشرات و معرفة سبل التخلص منها ضرورة كبيرة 
و من تلك الحشرات النمل الابيض و الذي يشتهر بخطورتة الكبيرة و قدرتة على الحاق الاضرار بالاخشاب و المفروشات الموجوده بالمنزل و هو ما يجعلها شديدة الخطورة و التخلص منها يحتاج للكثير من التقنيات و التى تساعد الى جانب المبيد المناسب 
كما يوجد بعض الحشرات الاخرى الصغيرة مثل النمل الاسود و التى تنتشر بسهولة بالمنازل نتيجة وقوع الاطعمه على الارضيات او عدم الاهتمام بالنظافة الخاصة بالمطابخ و ترك الاطعمه المكشوفة و طرق ابادتة متنوعة و كثيرة بين اساليب الابادة التقليدية و الاساليب التى تستخدمها الشركات فى الابادة بشكل اكثر فتكا من الطرق التقليدية 
و كذلك الصراصير و التى تعمل على الازعاج الكبير عند انتشارها بشكل مزعج بالمنزل دون القدرة على التخلص منها بسهولة فقد تحتاج للكثير من التقنيات المختلفة و التى تساعد على التخلص منها فى وقت اسرع 
كما ان ابادة بق الفراش يعد من الطرق السهلة و لكنها تحتاج لبعض الطرق الوقائية و التى تستخدم الى جانب المبيد الحشرى الذي يستخدم لابادة بق الفراش من تهوية جيدة و التطهير المستمر للفراش او المفروشات المصابة بتلك الحشره بخلاف الرغبة فى تنظيف تلك المفروشات بشكل مستمر و تعرضها لدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة 


يوجد بعض الاساليب التى قد تساعدك من الوقاية من تواجد تلك الحشرات بمنزلك او مكان عملك من اكثر الطرق الوقائية استخدام بعض الشركات التى تعمل على الرش الوقائي و خاصة عند الرغبة فى الانتقال الى منزل جديد مما يساعد على عدم تواجد تلك الحشرات مرة اخرى بالمنزل 


الاستعانة بشركات مكافحة الحشرات ضرورة كبيرة للتخلص من الحشرات بشكل اسهل و ذلك لتجنب المحاولات الكبيرة التى قد تحاول فى التخلص منها دون فائدة كما يمكنك الوقاية من سبل انتشار الحشرات بالمنازل و التى توفر عليك تلك الحشرات 




المصدر


شركة مكافحة حشرات بالرياض

شركة رش مبيدات بالرياض 

شركة مكافحة الحمام بالرياض

شركة مكافحة النمل الابيض بالرياض


----------



## أبونوافل (25 يونيو 2018)

جوزيت خيرا كثيرا


----------

